# Key fob range



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

I recently had to replace the battery in my '07 Altima key fob now it hardly works. I practically have to stand on the buttons to arm and disarm the car and even then they may not always work. Less than half my attempts at opening the trunk failed. It's as if the key fob needs to be positioned at a precise place before the trunk release button works. I can however use the buttons on the doors to lock/unlock the car. Starting the car is no problem either.

It seems that the effective range of the system dropped dramatically. I had to resort to using the second key fob because the one with the replaced battery was too problematic. I don't know what will happen if I to replace the battery in that one. I may have two barely functioning key fobs.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds to me that the key fob is physically damaged and it might not be a battery problem. If you're feeling brave, take the battery out of the one that is not working properly and put it in the second key fob and see if it works. That way you will be able to tell if it's the fob or the battery.


----------

